# Roof mold removal in Milton.



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Hay guys, can anyone recommend someone who cleans mold off shingle roofs in Milton for a reasonable price?

I want it done chemically with something like “Jo-Max” or similar and not “Power Washed” like the last two twits I called wanted to do.

The house is just under 2000 sq ft but very steep, much too steep for my old fat a$$ to get up there.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Leo Riley "Riley's Housewashing" 626-3649. Great guy, great price, excellent work. He uses a low pressure system. Roof mold wil be gone for many years, and roof will look like new again.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> Leo Riley "Riley's Housewashing" 626-3649. Great guy, great price, excellent work. He uses a low pressure system. Roof mold wil be gone for many years, and roof will look like new again.


 Hay, Thanks, :thumbsup: I'll give him a call next week.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Big Red said:


> Hay guys, can anyone recommend someone who cleans mold off shingle roofs in Milton for a reasonable price?
> 
> I want it done chemically with something like “Jo-Max” or similar and not “Power Washed” like the last two twits I called wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Hey Big Red I will be glad to get you an estimate. Just let me know when and where.
Thanks,


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I had White's Housewashing clean my house a couple of weeks ago and could not be more pleased. They use low pressure and will clean anything, roofs included. They've been doing this for a long time. Call Teresa @ 944-5393 BTW, I thought the price was VERY reasonable as well.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone, I do have to get this done.


----------

